# Sucks!



## JohnT (Jan 16, 2015)

I lost a very good friend of over 20 years yesterday. Bob Pascoe died very suddenly in a car accident yesterday morning. 

At times like this, my thoughts always turn inwards. I realize that most of the best times I have had over the last 20 years always seemed to include him. I think back on some great escapades we had and smile, then remember that he is gone and get all choked up. I have been going up and down like this since yesterday.

Bob was very outgoing and always generous when it came to having a good time. He really did enjoy life and tried his best to live it to the fullest. He was a rare type of friend that always had your back and always told you what was on is mind. He was that type of guy you want with you when you end up in a bar fight.

Good bye Bob. I was lucky to know you.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry for your lose. May you find peace in your good memories of times with him.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 16, 2015)

Peace John. Sounds like he left a legacy of wonderful memories for you and this friends and family.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2015)

John, sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Steve_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Never is there a sadder moment in life when the ones we know and love leave us forever.

Take comfort in the memory of all the good times.

Steve


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 16, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss John, I know exactly how you feel. I lost my best friend at 59 years young in August 2009 to a stroke caused by AFIB that wasn't diagnosed. He was the picture of health from the outside. It makes you stop and think daily about life and how it can and does change in an instant. 

Times heals but you will never know a day without wishing you had him back somehow, someway even if only for a day. 

Béke veled


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 16, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this, John. I'll say a little prayer for you and for Bob's family.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 16, 2015)

So sorry to hear of your loss, John. Friendship is so precious and life so fragile


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 16, 2015)

Let me add my condolences, too, John. Sorry for the loss of your friend, and for his family. I know you will treasure his memory.


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, John. It is tough to lose a friend but like you said you have some really great memories!


----------



## Kraffty (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, it sounds like you lost a brother long before you should have.
Take care,
Mike


----------



## oldwino54 (Jan 16, 2015)

Peace be with you.


----------



## tanddc (Jan 16, 2015)

So sorry for your loss John. 

Tim


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry for your loss John.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 16, 2015)

*Friens and losses*

JOHNT, it's hard to replace a good friend when real friends come far and few between, I morn your loss. Yours jp


----------



## A2 (Jan 16, 2015)

JohnT said:


> I lost a very good friend of over 20 years yesterday. Bob Pascoe died very suddenly in a car accident yesterday morning.
> 
> At times like this, my thoughts always turn inwards. I realize that most of the best times I have had over the last 20 years always seemed to include him. I think back on some great escapades we had and smile, then remember that he is gone and get all choked up. I have been going up and down like this since yesterday.
> 
> ...



I'm really sorry. That's a hard thing to go through. 

My thoughts are with you and his family.


----------



## tonyt (Jan 16, 2015)

My prayers for you and your friends family.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 17, 2015)

Our prayers are with you John and your entire family, 
It is hard to find a good friend - it is even harder to loose that good friend


----------



## corinth (Jan 17, 2015)

*sucks*

Hi John,
I am sorry for your loss. 

Corinth


----------



## barbiek (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your loss John you have my sympothy


----------



## JohnT (Jan 17, 2015)

thanks everybody..

one lesson i get from this is that life is short....

that being said, i want you all to know how much you folks mean to me. it is odd that i have never actually met most of you, but still think of you as my close friends.

may God bless and keep each and every one of you!

johnT...


----------



## jswordy (Jan 17, 2015)

Just saw this. I'm sorry, John.


----------



## A2 (Jan 19, 2015)

JohnT said:


> thanks everybody..
> 
> one lesson i get from this is that life is short....
> 
> ...



With the exception of one, all my friends are online. I don't discount the relationship, quite the opposite, I celebrate it. It's pretty incredible to make friends half way across the country and get along as well as we all do. It really is.


----------



## Enologo (Jan 20, 2015)

Condolences. He will live on by way of your memories.


----------



## reefman (Jan 20, 2015)

John,
Sorry to hear of your loss. I will keep you and he in my prayers.
Doug


----------



## bchilders (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry for your loss John. Cheers to Bob and the memories you still have.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 21, 2015)

I hate to hear this and am sorry for your loss, John. Cherish the memories.


----------

